# Pnp 4/19



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

We got down to Buzz's around 10 and were in the water at about 10:30. Back downed the new ramp and the engine started nicley. Backed away and the steering froze. A few hits with the hammer and some WD and off we went.

Set lines out 1/4 mile east of the lighthouse and Chuck got his first nice size rockfish 30 minutes later. Released, see pic in gallery.

The engine alarm (over heating) goes off and I shut her down. We reel up all 8 lines which takes sometime since I put 3 out over 300' and stagger the rest. I do this because we don't user planer boards and in this part of the bay you don't deal with a lot of traffic unless you are a follower and a two stroke engine makes too much noise for my liking. We looked over the engine, the oil resavoirs, the pumps etc. and didn't find anything out of line. Started her back up, reset the lines and headed north. 30 minutes later the same thing happens, we get another on a white tandem (released) and the flipping alarm goes off again. We reeled up and looked again. Nothing. Scared to run her hard, we troll south east towards home and 30 minutes later the alarm goes off again. Done with messing with the boat we sped off towards home (40 minutes-no alarm going fast, go figure). Get to the inlet and hit a log (I think) right in the channel. No big deal going slow with a steel prop...but we had a cheap aluminum prop...needs work or replacement. 1985 engine, I'm broke but want a merc 4 stroke. They have a better mpg compared to other major brands. Boat fishing really sucks sometimes.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Even stainless take on dents and curls.. Aluminum is easier to repair.. 
The differences in stainless props and aluminum . is pretty much holeshot.. stainless props dont flex.. aluminum does big time. But hitting debris. they all take digs.. stainless is tougher but not invincible.
The boat alarm is more then likely .... you need a new water pump.. the lower unit impeller needs replacing.. " Assuming you have an outboard"

your steering froze you say.. what kind of boat do you have? Sea ray? When the steering freezes once it will continue when it sits.. you need to replace the steering assembly.

And i agree sometimes having a boat is a real friggin headache, but other times its just plain awsome..:beer:


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd agree with the pump thing. Went out with a friend last year and had same problem (outboard), but when we ran her almost full open, the temps would go down - slow it down and the temp would shoot up. New lower impeller works great now.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks guy, yeah it is an outboard- Yamaha. Makes sense about the pump.


----------

